
Just Open Sourced: Hex Fiend, a fast and clever hex editor for Mac OS X - blasdel
http://ridiculousfish.com/hexfiend/
======
tumult
I remember this! The author wrote a hilarious/insightful blog post about the
development cycle. I'll see if I can dig it up and submit it.

edit: cool, it was already submitted.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467402> Check it out :]

------
yan
If by "just" you mean years ago, sure.

I spent some time last year writing an advanced data analysis plugin for it,
but abandoned it when I lost the need for it. Would anyone be interested in a
Hex Fiend 010-editor-style data overlaying plugin?

~~~
blasdel
I've been using it for years, but I guess I never had to download it again or
update it, so I never noticed that he open sourced it in 2006.

I guess what's new is that it's usefully open source -- you can embed it as a
view in your Cocoa app. Would be nice to see it built in to Textmate...

